

6 links that will show you what Google knows about you - doctorshady
https://medium.com/productivity-in-the-cloud/6-links-that-will-show-you-what-google-knows-about-you-f39b8af9decc

======
rascalbrother
location history is interesting: I'm showing up in places where i haven't
been. Is someones using my login credentials?

~~~
kjs3
Probably not. Your traffic may be getting backhauled someplace. For example, I
occasionally show up as being in New York because my company is headquartered
there and that's where the VPN end points terminate.

